

Kaspersky Lab reveals cyberattack on its corporate network - Errorcod3
http://www.net-security.org/malware_news.php?id=3054

======
devicenull
Actual paper:
[https://securelist.com/files/2015/06/The_Mystery_of_Duqu_2_0...](https://securelist.com/files/2015/06/The_Mystery_of_Duqu_2_0_a_sophisticated_cyberespionage_actor_returns.pdf)

